# About the new forum member Milhouse2011



## Milhouse2011 (Aug 23, 2011)

Milhouse2011 is not an established writer, nor is he a self published writer. In 
fact he's not even an aspiring writer. You could say that Milhouse2011 is a rare 
specimen known as the unwilling writer.

Milhouse2011's life up to this 
point has been a domino chain of epic failures, bitter disappointments and mild 
defeats in various endeavours in his attempt to forge a life of 
success.

Growing up, Milhouse2011 was noted for his talents in writing at 
school and among his family and peers. One could say that Milhouse2011 had his 
talent for writing encoded into his DNA. However, Milhouse2011 had other ideas 
in mind for his life and career.

Because of this, Milhouse2011 came to 
the conclusion that God decided to make his life one disaster after another 
until he finally cracked and became either a writer or a priest. After careful 
consideration, Milhouse2011 decided that writing was the lesser of two evils as 
the priesthood meant no longer getting laid and a paycheck less than a 15 year 
old would earn at McDonalds.

If Milhouse2011 was to gain anything from 
being an unwilling writer, it's the fact that he can vent his spleen on anything 
he feels like writing about and not care about having his intelligence insulted 
by "feedback".

Ironically, it's when Milhouse2011 is in a dark place 
emotionally that writing becomes as simple as poetry. Any other time, 
Milhouse2011 sits at his computer PRAYING from something that looks like a 
comprehensible sentence to materialise on screen before he pokes his eyes out 
with a blunt pencil.

Milhouse2011 believes that writing is neither a 
talent or the result of hard work. Writing, as defined by Milhouse2011, can be 
achieved by anyone with a writing apparatus and a basic command of the english 
language


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 23, 2011)

candid petunia welcomes Milhouse to WF.


----------



## ModernDayMozart (Aug 24, 2011)

ModernDayMozart wonders why this entire thread is in third person . I welcome you friend! Hope to see you around on the forums soon!


----------



## Jack Strange (Aug 24, 2011)

> Milhouse2011's life up to this
> point has been a domino chain of epic failures, bitter disappointments and mild
> defeats in various endeavours in his attempt to forge a life of
> success.



Milhouse2011 thank you for a great post. I liked your whole post but this part definitely made me want to "read more". You could be right that it takes neither talent or hard work but I believe if you're writing fiction it needs the conflict your paragraph is an excellent example of. I also like your description of how a "dark place" makes your writing flow simply.

I'm currently working on a novel length fantasy thriller but a screenwriter character I was channeling has convinced me to drop everything and knock out a 120 page---low low budget, comedy screenplay. Can't figure out if its my muse telling me something or me laughing at my own jokes again.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there Milhouse, and welcome. I don't know who you are or where you come from, but I don't agree that writing doesn't require talent. I'm a life-long teacher of languages, and I KNOW that a person either CAN or CANNOT write a piece (with mistakes, but that's not a crime). Inspiration is what does it. Personally, I can write an article or such about whatever subject. 500 words? Not a problem, I'll do that in 10 minutes or less.


Nickie


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 24, 2011)

Milhouse2011 said:


> Writing, as defined by Milhouse2011, can be
> achieved by anyone with a writing apparatus and a basic command of the english
> language



Basic command of the English language? Surely you jest. Just hang around this place for a time and feast your eyes on some of the offerings.

Welcome anyway.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Millhouse2011, welcome to the site. Even if you do sound like a robot. :alien:


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Milhouse, welcome to the forums.

However, it's an inauspicious start:



> Milhouse2011 believes that writing is neither a talent or the result of hard work.



Simply wrong.


----------



## Jinxi (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to WF Milhouse. :hi:

Nice intro :icon_compress:


----------



## SouthCityTan (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to WF!


----------

